# Kein Fahrrad-ticket mehr verfügbar, trotzdem fahren?



## hennefetzt (21. August 2007)

Servus,

folgendes Problem: Ich und mein Rad wollten nächsten Donnerstag mit der Bahn von Düsseldorf nach Landsberg am Lech in Urlaub fahren. Um das ganze halbwegs preiswert zu gestallten habe ich bereits vor ein paar Wochen online ein Sparticket gekauft (Erstattung ausgeschlossen, Zugbindung). 
Gerade eben war ich am Schalter bei der DB um mir für die Fahrt auch noch ein Fahrrad-Ticket zu kaufen (ist ja online nicht möglich) aber: es ist für die Zugverbindung kein Fahrrad-Stellplatz mehr frei.  

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Was ist wenn ich mit meinem Rad trotzdem den Zug besteige und kontrolliert werde, daher werden die Zugbegleiter mein Rad am nächsten Bahnhof achtkantig vor die Tür setzen oder können die mir aus  reiner menschlichkeit im Zug doch noch ein Ticket für mein Rad ausstellen, obwohl eigentlich kein Fahrradstellplatz mehr frei ist? Hat in der Hinsicht schon jemand eine solche Erfahrung gemacht?

Bin gerade ziemlich ratlos, denn eine neue Verbindung buchen bei der Fahrradstellplätze noch verfügbar sind gibt mein budget nicht wirklich her... 

Also bitte keine Beiträge a la "selbst schuld,...", dessen bin ich mir bereits bewußt. 

Grüße


----------



## alöx (21. August 2007)

Kann man da nicht einfach ein Fahrradticket kaufen am Automat und einsteigen? Oder ist das nur mit Reservierung?

Bei uns gehen die Räder rein bis keiner mehr durch den Zug passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennefetzt (21. August 2007)

Wär ein Intercity und da gibs nur "Einlass" mit Reservierung. Und Reservierungsmöglichkeiten gibts halt nur so lange wie noch Stellplätze frei sind...


----------



## Joscha (21. August 2007)

ich würds drauf ankommen lassen

oder halt du hockst dich nen bissel weg vom rad, als ob es nicht deins wäre ^^. nur beim einsteigen bzw aussteigen sollte dich der schaffner nicht sehen^^


----------



## carmin (21. August 2007)

Für Fahrradbeförderung im Nahverkehr brauchts keine Reservierung. Im Intercity (darum gehts hier wohl) durchaus. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand reserviert, aber nicht kommt, ist nach meinen sporadischen Erfahrungen aber recht hoch. Also Fernverkehrs-Fahrradticket kaufen* und einsteigen.

(*) ok, da ist ein weiteres Problem: wo? Am Automaten gibts das mW nicht. Wenn am Schalter, kaufs halt für einen anderen Zug. Oder nimm zwei NV-Fahrradtickets, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht.


----------



## Silent (21. August 2007)

Ich hab es einfach in einen Karton gepackt. Bekommst Du meist umsonst beim Bikehändler um die Ecke.
Dann ist das Ding ein Gepäckstück und Du kannst ohne Probleme mitfahren.

Auf die Variante "wird schon klappen" würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Stellt der Zugbegleiter sich stur, stehst Du mit bezahltem Ticket auf dem Bahnhof und das Geld ist weg.


----------



## Silent (21. August 2007)

hennefetzt schrieb:


> Nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Was ist wenn ich mit meinem Rad trotzdem den Zug besteige und kontrolliert werde, daher werden die Zugbegleiter mein Rad am nächsten Bahnhof achtkantig vor die Tür setzen oder können die mir aus  reiner menschlichkeit im Zug doch noch ein Ticket für mein Rad ausstellen, obwohl eigentlich kein Fahrradstellplatz mehr frei ist? Hat in der Hinsicht schon jemand eine solche Erfahrung gemacht?


Ohne gültiges Fahrradticket gilt es als Schwarzfahren. Kostet mindestens 40 Euro und Du bist raus aus dem Zug.


----------



## Bierkiste (21. August 2007)

carmin schrieb:


> Für Fahrradbeförderung im Nahverkehr brauchts keine Reservierung. Im Intercity (darum gehts hier wohl) durchaus. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand reserviert, aber nicht kommt, ist nach meinen sporadischen Erfahrungen aber recht hoch. Also Fernverkehrs-Fahrradticket kaufen* und einsteigen.
> 
> (*) ok, da ist ein weiteres Problem: wo? Am Automaten gibts das mW nicht. Wenn am Schalter, kaufs halt für einen anderen Zug. Oder nimm zwei NV-Fahrradtickets, hab ich auch schon mal gemacht.



Seh ich ähnlich. Für nen anderen Zug (dieser Verbindung) kaufen und mitfahren. Nur der Gültigkeitstag ist natürlich wichtig.
Das Fahrradticket selbst hat ja keine Zugbindung.

Nebenbei gesagt fnde ichs bescheiden, daß die bahn es noch immer nicht geschafft hat, daß man Fahrradkarten online oder am Automaten ziehen kann  
In Bonn hatte mich mal ein "Automateneinweiser" der bahn angesprochen, als ich am Automaten rumhantierte. Hab ihm gesagt er könne mir helfen, wenn er mir zeigt, wie ich an eine Radkarte komme, nach 20min chaotischen rumtippelns (selbes System wie ich zuvor) hat er aufgegeben und mich zur Rezeption geschickt  


Sascha


----------



## Pilatus (21. August 2007)

Ich würde das Rad in einen Karton/Tasche packen. Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Selber schon ein paar mal gemacht. das frechste war mal: wir haben keine Tickets mehr bekommen. also Räder auseinander gebaut. Anbauteile an den Rucksack, Rahmen in die eine und LAufräder in die andere Hand. Das ganze in der ICE-Bistro-Garderobe verstaut und einmal durch ganz D. Alle haben doof geschaut aber keiner hat was gesagt. Am Bahnhof angekommen, auf dem Bahnsteig alles wieder zusammengesteckt und heimgefahren.


----------



## Monsterwade (21. August 2007)

Von einem ehemaligen Eisenbahner: Ohne Rad-Ticket lässt
man Dich nicht einsteigen, wenn der Zug schon überfüllt
ist, bzw. schmeisst Dich beim nächsten Halt raus!

Daher: Beide Laufräder demontieren, Rahmen und Räder 
in einen entsprechend grossen Müllsack (wegen Verschmutzung). 
Mit diesem Handgepäck kannst Du sogar im ICE reisen.
OHNE Rad-Ticket!
Sollte der Schaffner etwas dagegen haben, so weise ihn 
auf die Transportbedingungen der Bahn AG hin. Oder Du
lässt ihn zum Beweis mal ein paar Meter mit dem angeblichen
Rad fahren


----------



## hennefetzt (21. August 2007)

He super Idee mit dem Karton / Tasche.   Werd morgen gleich mal beim Händler anfragen ob die gerade was rum liegen haben.

Dann wird das ja doch noch was mit dem Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (21. August 2007)

Würde es auch nicht riskieren, ein Rad ohne Ticket mit zunehmen. Wir sind dieses Jahr zum Alpencross hin- und zurück per ICNL und in beiden Fällen war der Zug trotz Reise mitten in der Woche rappelvoll mit Bikes. Dazu hat das Ding noch so geschwankt, dass ein freiabgestelltes Rad quer durch das Abteil geflogen wäre - in dem aber auch so kein Platz mehr gewesen wäre.

Also, Ich würde auch sagen Karton oder Plastiksack.
Wenn du die Laufräder demontierst + Schaltwerk und Lenker abschraubst ist das Teil auch nicht größer als ein normaler Koffer.
Laufräder rechts und links an den Rahmen pappen und das ganze dann mit einer Rolle Frischhaltefolie einwickeln. Dann ist schonmal alles kratz- und rüttelfest verpackt und kann halt noch zum Sichtschutz vor Langfingern in nen Karton oder schwarzen Müllsack 

Gruß Manni


----------



## Schrauber (22. August 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.wiederwasgelernt.de/allgemein/fahrraeder-im-ice/238 (aus dem rad-forum.de)

Mein Tip:

Demontieren und in eine Tasche packen. Dafür haben wir Radtaschen von Rose. Und wir waren schon ohne Fahrradticket in ICE, Nachtzug und IC, in letzteren beiden verpackt weil wir keine Fahrradreservierung mehr bekommen konnten (Fahrradplätze voll).

Nur Demontage reicht nicht, ich habe letztens Jagdszenen der Schaffner eines ICE in Mannheim erlebt wegen einem demontiertem Rennrad.

Gruss,
Schrauber


----------



## Monsterwade (22. August 2007)

Schrauber schrieb:


> Nur Demontage reicht nicht, ich habe letztens Jagdszenen der Schaffner eines ICE in Mannheim erlebt wegen einem demontiertem Rennrad.
> 
> Gruss,
> Schrauber


Name und Position des Schaffners notieren, bzw. 
Visitenkarte aushändigen lassen und Anzeige im ServiceCenter gegen
diesen stellen. Schriftlich mit der Forderung nach Rückantwort!

Bin ich froh, das ich mittlerweile in der Schweiz wohne ) SBB


----------



## Schrauber (22. August 2007)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> ... und Anzeige im ServiceCenter gegen
> diesen stellen. ....



Und was denkst du bekommst du als Antwort (in Deutschland) bei einem demonierten (und nicht verpackten) Rad?

Bei der DB bist du als Radler Störfaktor und unerwünscht. Ich bin wegen Gepäck letztens im IC im Steuerwagen von Köln südwärts gereist. Da haben der Schaffner und der Lokführer über die Fahrradfahrer hergezogen (wenn grad keiner in der Nähe war), als ob die Radler für die ganzen Verspätungen verantwortlich wären!  

Oder warum schafft es die DB seit vielen Jahren nicht, Fahrradkarten oder -reservierungen am Automaten oder im Internet zu verkaufen.

Ein weiteres Beispiel: Der neue schnelle RE zwischen Nürnberg und München (in 1:45, umgebaute IC Wagen) taucht nicht mehr bei Suche nach Radtransport in den Reiseverbindungen auf, obwohl er immer noch den Platz im Steuerwagen haben soll.

Mehr dazu:
http://www.rad-forum.de/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=nocars&Number=339222&Searchpage=1&Main=339222&Words=Suchergebnis+f%26uuml%3Br+n%FCrnberg+m%FCnchen&topic=&Search=true#Post339222

Gruss,
Schrauber


----------



## RICO (22. August 2007)

Ich bin im Juli noch mit dem Nachtzug zum Alpencross. In den CNL Zügen gibts große Radwagons, allerdings auch nur mit Reservierung. Für unseren Westalpencross im September habe ich leider auch keine Radplätze mehr bekommen.
Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ist folgende Meldung aus der ADFC Radwelt 407:
_DB lockert Mitnahme von Falträdern im ICE_
_Hüllenlos:_
_Falträder im ICE_
_Bislang duldete die Deutsche Bahn AG Falträder nur als verpackte Pakete metallischen Inhalts im ICE, nun hat sie die Spielregeln gelockert: Seit Mai 2007 können Falträder auch unverpackt als kostenloses Handgepäck mitgenommen werden", erläutert Achim Stauß, stellvertretender Sprecher Personenverkehr, die Neuregelung. Und die Pressestelle der Bahn präzisiert: Demontierte und komplett verpackte handelsübliche Fahrräder sowie zusammengeklappte Fahrräder (auch unverpackt) können als kostenloses Handgepäck mitgenommen werden, sofern diese unter beziehungsweise über dem Sitz sicher verstautwerden können!'_
_Ausführliche Informationen zum Thema Fahrradmitnahme in der Bahn findet man in Internet unter __[URL="http://www.bahn.de/p/view/mobilitaet/broschueren/prospekte.shtml"]www.bahn.de/p/view/__mobilitaet/broschueren/prospekte.shtml_[/URL]_._

Nur mit dem unter bzw. über dem Sitz ist nicht so einfach beim zerlegten Bike.
RICO


----------



## fatz (22. August 2007)

bahn und fahrrad das ewige drama..
mal so eine frage: gibt es ein groessenbeschraenkung fuer handgepaeck? wenn nein, bzw.
wenn gross genug, wuerde ich mich weigern den schaffi in den karton/tasche/wasauchimmer
schauen zu lassen. das geht den einen feuchten an, was da drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (22. August 2007)

Ich will hier mal eine Lanze brechen für die Bahn.
Ich benutze sie seit mehreren Jahren zur An und Abreise und kann nur positives berichten, egal ob im IC oder sonstwie. Wenn ich rechtzeitig plane und nicht unbedingt einen Tag vorher, bekomme ich immer ob allein oder mit der Gruppe einen Platz. Desweiteren kann man alle Karten auch Radtickets telefonisch bestellen oder auch am Automaten kaufen.


----------



## Schrauber (22. August 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> ... mal so eine frage: gibt es ein groessenbeschraenkung fuer handgepaeck? wenn nein, bzw.
> wenn gross genug, wuerde ich mich weigern den schaffi in den karton/tasche/wasauchimmer
> schauen zu lassen. .....



Zitat aus den Bahn AGB:

7.1 Traglast
Neben Handgepäck darf der Reisende ein Stück Traglast mit sich führen. Traglasten sind Gegenstände, die  ohne Handgepäck zu sein  von einer Person getragen werden können. Im Übrigen kann der Reisende Gepäck als Reisegepäck gemäß den hierfür geltenden Bestimmungen
aufgeben.

7.2 Beförderungsausschluss
7.2.1 Von der Mitnahme als Handgepäck oder Traglast sind Gegenstände und Stoffe ausgeschlossen, die geeignet sind, Mitreisende zu stören oder zu verletzen oder den Wagen zu beschädigen.
Ausgeschlossen sind insbesondere gefährliche Stoffe und Gegenstände, Schusswaffen, explosive und entzündbare Stoffe und Gegenstände, entzündend wirkende, giftige, radioaktive, ätzende und ansteckungsgefährliche Stoffe sowie sonstige gefährliche Güter nach
... der hierzu ergangenen
Verordnung über die innerstaatliche und grenzüberschreitende Beförderung auf der Straße und
mit Eisenbahnen (GGVSE).

7.2.2 Besteht der begründete Verdacht, dass der Reisende von der Beförderung ausgeschlossene Gegenstände oder Stoffe mit sich führt, so ist er verpflichtet, dem Verkehrsunternehmen unverzüglich die Begutachtung des betreffenden Gegenstandes oder Stoffes zu gestatten und gegebenenfalls dessen Unbedenklichkeit nachzuweisen. Reisende, die dieser Verpflichtung
nicht nachkommen oder erkennbar ausgeschlossene Gegenstände oder Stoffe mit sich führen, können von der Beförderung oder Weiterbeförderung ohne Anspruch auf Erstattung ausgeschlossen werden.


----------

